# looking volunteering job as a dental nurse



## Dina (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello, Looking for opportunity to do temporary volunteering or traineeship job as a dental nurse in Melbourne. I need to do record of experience for my dental nursing course. I'm doing my course in London, UK but end of November moving for one year to Melbourne


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

Are you in Aus now? When you are in Aus will you be on a Tourist or work Visa? You could try a University offering a dental/hygiene program or a public health facility for volunteer work. If the facility sees children as patients you may need to get yourself a "working with children" check done before you will be allowed to work there. Trainee ships are usually offered to staff who intend to permanently stay as you can understand to train a new staff member is a large investment of time, energy and money for an employee and often means in Australia that the employer is in agreement with trainee ship and apprenticeship board therefore must follow certain guidelines to employ citizen or PR's, conditions are vary in each state.


----------



## Dina (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you, 
I will try any opportunity. I'm gonna be in AU 30 of November . I have Working Holliday visa sub 417.


----------

